# Volendam



## doenoe (May 4, 2008)

thats the name of an old fisherman-village here in Holland. You can have your picture taken in the authentic costumes they used to wear in that village. We went there because a girl from Sweden came to visit us here in Holland so we had to do something very Dutch. And since alot of tourists go to Volendam to have their picture taken, we had to go there to


----------



## Antarctican (May 4, 2008)

Heehee, right down to the wooden clogs, the pipe, and the Delft! Fun pic, thanks for sharing it.

(What's in the basket in her lap?)


----------



## doenoe (May 5, 2008)

well, tulips offcourse


----------



## Antarctican (May 5, 2008)

D'oh! I couldn't tell on my laptop's monitor. Looks clearer on my desktop's monitor.  (Pass the Bols please)


----------



## Rhys (May 5, 2008)

But where is the windmill


----------



## EricBrian (May 5, 2008)

Rhys said:


> But where is the windmill



Look at the plates on top of the fireplace!


----------



## Rhys (May 5, 2008)

My friend in Holland introduced me to some Dutch beer that was brewed and then distilled to about 45%. I don't remember much after that


----------



## kbeelitz (May 7, 2008)

cool photo. What's in the pipe? j/j.


----------



## doenoe (May 31, 2008)

i dont know, but i felt great afterwards


----------

